# No idea what this may be!



## GGLadybug68?? (May 16, 2020)

Does anyone know how old or what this bottle held? The cork was inside when I found it. The neck has 8 raised panels, it has a bell shape  with the numeral 7 on bottom. It is 5" tall and 2.5" in diameter on bottom. Thanks for any help!


----------



## lamareagle2 (May 16, 2020)

It kind of reminds me of a very old Vanilla extract flavoring bottle or something along that line.


----------



## treeguyfred (May 20, 2020)

GGLadybug68?? said:


> The neck has 8 raised panels, it has a bell shape with the numeral 7 on bottom. It is 5" tall and 2.5" in diameter on bottom. Thanks for any help!


Hello GG, it's kinda got me stumped... Lamar might very well be on to it there... or as I write this ... I'm thinking bubble bath soap or perfumed bath beads?
There is a good chance some one here will discover and relate it's exact purpose.
Thanks for posting,
~Fred


----------



## GGLadybug68?? (May 20, 2020)

Thanks for the info. I sure am puzzled about this one.


----------



## GGLadybug68?? (May 20, 2020)

GGLadybug68?? said:


> Thanks for the info. I sure am puzzled about this one.


----------

